# MasterBuilt Gas and Needle valve guidance



## jomadav (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterbuilt Pro Dual fuel 2 door.

I am looking at buying a needle valve to dial in/ stabilize my temps. Currently with no mods, I  hit 250-275 and then back it down to 225-250.

What I am seeing is I get the temp rising and falling in that window (218-255) with no adjustments by me-- just floats up and down.

So, I adjust vents, turn burner down, etc....then I get all "out of whack".

What I am thinking is to add a needle valve like I have seen others here do - but, am I going up the right path to fix my issue? I use a wind shield, keep it in the shade, keep water pan full, use only one chunk of wood at a time, top vent wide open- bottom R  vent closed 100% - bottom L vent open 25-50%, burner on low/ med low.

It cooks very well - I am just looking for something to "dial it in" and leave it.

This is what I am looking at:


Any opinions welcome - anyone using this needle valve?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

If I'm not confused , that is a mixer valve ...air and gas regulator. A Needle valve would be placed in front of this and gives you great control...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/needle-valves-for-gassers

Have fun and . . .


----------



## jomadav (Sep 30, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> If I'm not confused , that is a mixer valve ...air and gas regulator. A Needle valve would be placed in front of this and gives you great control...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/needle-valves-for-gassers
> 
> Have fun and . . .


You are correct. This is what I was able to find - it looks like others here have used it with success.

Are you thinking that I could keep my stock regulator and use a valve like the one in you link to do what I want?


----------

